# White Daisy's and Horses



## Reble (Jul 12, 2006)

Just sharing. Hubby was worried about white daisy!!!!! :new_shocked:







Chrysanthemum leucanthemum--Oxeye Daisy

Aster Family

About Oxeye Daisy: Worldwide there are about 200 species of daisy. The oxeye daisy (Chrysanthemum leucanthemum) is a beautiful flower, one that is both loved and hated. It was a plague on pastures and crop fields across Europe. The Scots called the flowers "gools". The farmer with the most gools in their wheat field had to pay an extra tax. Now the gools have invaded this continent from coast to coast.

The oxeye daisy is short-lived perennial originally brought here from Europe. The dainty flowers have escaped cultivation and now crowd out other plants on many rangelands. A vigorous daisy can produce 26,000 seeds per plant, while smaller specimens produce 1,300 to 4,000 seeds per plant. Tests have shown that 82% of the buried seeds remained viable after six years, and 1% were still viable after 39 years. Oxeye daisy requires cold winters to initiate blooming. The plant also reproduces vegetatively with spreading rootstalks. Daisies are resistant to many herbicides.

Medicinal: The oxeye daisy is mildly aromatic, like its close cousin, chamomile. The leaves and flowers are edible, though palatability may vary. A tea of the plant is useful for relaxing the bronchials. It is diuretic and astringent, useful for stomach ulcers and bloody piles or urine. Also used as a vaginal douche for cervical ulceration. The daisy is aromatic, used as an antispasmodic for colic and general digestive upset.

Grazing: Sheep, goats and horses eat the oxeye daisy, but cows and pigs do not like it. The plant spreads rapidly when cattle pastures are managed with a low stock density and continuous grazing regime. Under these conditions, cows repeatedly select their preferred plants, while ignoring unpalatable species like the oxeye daisy.


----------



## ibquackers20 (Jul 1, 2007)

I really hope this flower is ok for minis because it is growing in their pastures,although it looks so perty I would rather it be some where else.LIKE FLOWER BEDS only


----------



## Mona (Jul 1, 2007)

*PLEASE* show this to my horses!! I WISH they would eat them! My pastures become pure white with the things, but nope, the horses don't eat them.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL Yea my 6 acre pasture is wall to wall daisys right now, Horses DONT TOUCH EM, Goats eat maybe 1 a day llama wont touch em and the brush hog is broken, UGGGHHH

Might have to get the riding mower out there, lol


----------



## OldStageMinis (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone know how to get rid of the little daisies-they are really prolific this year in our pasture also-would like less flowers and more grass--



:


----------



## Relic (Jul 1, 2007)

When we bought the land out here we had some patches of those things near the bush on one side the second year they were in the field then we got a notice from the county to remove them or they would come out and do it and we'd be billed. We had to pull them each by hand before they went to seed and burn them as thats about the only way to clean them up once in bloom. They aren't allowed to grow in this area and l reported my neighbor for his before they spread back to us. He sprayed but it didn't seem to do a lot of good so l still have my eye on his field and l'll call him in again in Aug. if he doesn't get his butt in gear soon because it took me 3 long years to clean ours up and l'm just plain to old now to get out there all day pulling up stupid daisies..


----------

